# Outboard problems / Creek rescue!



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

overheating maybe? when was the impeller changed?


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

If it is getting fuel, but won't fire then it is possibly the ignition coil / power pack. They will go bad and won't fire when hot, but run perfect when cold. At the OMC school they had trouble shooting competitions. One of the engines was doing just that. One of the other students took a mallet and whacked (fairly hard) the power pack. It started and ran perfect and would no longer shut down in the tank from temp rise. The instructor said "it looks like I will have to find another one with a bad power pack". LOL I don't recommend this method. It could be the power pack though.

If you can run it in a tank and get it to shut down, pull a plugwire and see if it has a "hot blue spark".

Best regards,
Frank


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Had an old  'rude 140. same problem, ran great cold, once hot wouldn't restart.
Smack the brainbox, which was located on top of the block,
with the butt of my fillet knife and she'd start right up.
Used it that way until I could pay for a new brainbox.
I did have a 5 hp kicker on the transom, just in case the tap didn't work.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

So Brett, are you saying, if it don't run use a bigger hammer. [smiley=fun_84.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

First thing ya learn at ******* Tech....
                                                             If at first you don't succeed, get a bigger hammer!  

Second thing ya learn...
                                     Fix it or fix it so no one else can!   

But you'll note that not only was the hammer used, but a second motor was aboard.
Ever since my adventure in Hell's Bay, I've always had 2 outboards on my boats.

I may not get home fast, but I'll get home.   


Hell's Bay tale...
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220494929/11#11


----------



## markpriester (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Guys I looked it up and seems like a new coil is about 25 bucks  I will let him know


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Try new plugs You may be surprised !

Then Do a compression Check 

Then Have a visual done with a boreScope

Then peek into the Exhaust port ...

Flyfisherman just discovered a broken bering and pistom damage ...

Dave


----------

